
Diary of a Concussion - pmcpinto
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/27/16086018/concussion-diary-brain-injury-recovery-symptoms
======
AnimalMuppet
Hmm. I roller-skated into a carpeted wall at very close to full throttle. I
woke up on the floor maybe 30 seconds later. My concussion left me with a
brain that worked just fine, except for one thing: Numbers didn't correlate to
the real world any more.

I looked at my watch. It said 6:18. I could read the numbers just fine... but
what time is that? Is it early? Late? When is that?

I drove myself home (mistake - _do not_ drive when you're brain's messed up,
but I got away with it). I stopped for gas. It was 86.9 (yeah, this was a long
time ago). Again, I could read the number just fine, but... how much money is
that? Is it a good price? A bad one?

Two days later, numbers made sense again. I have no side effects that I have
observed.

One thing I have in common with the writer: I don't remember the impact,
either. My memory ends with my head still about a foot away from the wall.

Note well: This is completely and totally _not_ saying "this is what you
should expect". It's not saying you're a wimp if you had more damage than me.
It's my experience; nothing more. (It's also not a demand that everyone carpet
the sides of the sound booths at roller staking rinks, though that isn't a bad
idea...)

------
XR0CSWV3h3kZWg
I've had a fairly mild concussion, neither myself nor other people close to me
recognized a change in my personality or mental capacity. Perhaps I wasn't
looking close enough, but here's hoping I was largely unaffected.

I wasn't engaging in dangerous activity, but know I have to extra careful
moving forward. I think the most dangerous activity I do is the occasional ~5m
bike ride without a helmet, weekly driving in a car and rock climbing.

------
mobilefriendly
So impact isn't necessary for a concussion...I wonder if aggressive roller-
coaster style rides could be causing brain damage?

~~~
maxerickson
External impact. The concussion when there is no external impact comes from
the brain bouncing on the skull.

I guess most roller coasters aren't causing the brain to bounce around.

------
skierscott
> Was this was the anxiety that had been mentioned in the medical literature?

I don’t know. I’ve had a difference expierence with brain injury and anxiety.
My recovery resulted in classic anxiety; I experienced social anxiety and
depression.

------
jacquesm
This makes me wonder if there is a constant G at which the regular situation
would be indistinguishable from a concussion or if it is the relative change
to normal that causes this.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/oct/05/this-is-
what-a-...](https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/oct/05/this-is-what-a-brain-
injury-feels-like), which points to this.

